# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  was geschieht ab dem 26.2.2010

## schiene

Die ersten Reisewarnungen von verschiedenen Ländern sind schon raus.Empfohlen wird,Bangkok an diesem und den folgenden Tagen zu meiden da größere Unruhen nach dem Urteilsspruch über Thaksins Vermögen möglich sind.
Kommt es zu größeren Demos,Tumulten,Anschlägen??
Ich persönlich denke das alles möglich ist aber keine sehr großen Menschenmengen daran teilnehmen.
Wie seht ihr es???

----------

Die Frage wird einfach zu beantworten sein indem man schaut ob da wieder einige "zum shoppen" ins Ausland fliegen.

----------


## Enrico

Ich schätze ein parr zum Glück schlecht gebaute Bömbchen werden wieder hier und da verpuffen, und hoffentlich niemanden verletzen. Aber zu größeren Aktionen wird es nicht kommen.

----------

Einen *Pro-Thaksin Militär-Coup* schließt der Armeechef General *Anupong Paochinda* aus.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/home/20 ... 23305.html

----------

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/politic ... onfiscated

Die meisten Stimmen in Thailand gehen von einer Verurteilung Thaksins aus.
Es gibt lediglich unterschiedliche Anschauungen darüber, ob nur ein Teil oder die gesamten 76 Milliarden einbehalten werden.
Bei einer Verurteilung Thaksins muss er mit einer Gefängnisstrafe und Geldstrafen rechnen.

----------

Neues Datum für die Demo: 14. März

Es sollen eine Million Leute mit 100'000 Pick Ups kommen.


Und selbst Charlem fragt sich woher die die haben wollen...........


 ::

----------

Ach Gottchen   ::  

 die The Nation wieder mal.   ::   Irgendwie....naja...lassen wir es.   ::  






P.S.
Ich musste erst das Bild verkleinern damit es hier nicht den Rahmen sprengt.......

 ::

----------

Die 'Doggy-Stellung' von Thaksin ist doch wunderbar geeignet,
ihm mit Anlauf in den A.rsch zu treten.
Die _Nation_ hat schwer einen an der Waffel.

----------

Vielleicht hat er ja tatsächlich Krebs.............?

Wobei ich dem Typen zutraue selbst mit so was pr zu betreiben.

----------

Also heute ab 9 Uhr morgens MEZ geht es los.

----------


## Robert

Thailand beschlagnahmt Teil von Thaksin-Vermögen

Rund die Hälfte des Milliardenvermögens des gestürzten thailändischen Regierungschefs Thaksin Shinawatra geht an den Staat. Das Höchstgericht in Bangkok kam heute zu dem Schluss, dass Thaksin die Reichtümer während seiner Amtszeit illegal angehäuft hatte. Insgesamt hatten die Behörden umgerechnet 1,7 Milliarden Euro eingefroren. Rund eine Milliarde werde einbehalten, beschlossen die Richter.

Nach thailändischem Gesetz dürfen Amtsinhaber nur fünf Prozent Anteile an einem Unternehmen haben. Thaksin und seine Frau hatten ihre Anteile an dem Familienimperium Shin Corp, einer Telekomfirma, bei Amtsantritt 2001 nach eigenen Angaben an ihre Kinder und Verwandte sowie Geschäftspartner verkauft. Das Gericht befand aber, dass sie in Wahrheit die Kontrolle behielten. 
http://www.orf.at/ticker/359847.html

----------

Wobei das strafrechtliche Urteil ja noch aussteht in der Sache.
Ob die nun die Restkohle freigeben und die dann noch in Thailand ist?

----------


## schiene

Dem ehemaligem thailändischen Ministerpräsidenten Thaksin Shinawatra droht der Verlust seines milliardenschweren Vermögens. Das Oberste Gericht in Bangkok kam zum Schluss, dass er in seiner Amtszeit den Besitz von Anteilen an einer Telefonfirma verschwiegen habe.

Experten gehen davon aus, dass die Richter nur einen Teil des Thaksinschen Besitzes einziehen werden, so dass beide Seiten ihr Gesicht wahren könnten. 


http://www.tagesschau.sf.tv/Nachrich...-zieht-sich-zu

----------

Schiene scheint nicht zu lesen, was andere schreiben...............

----------

Da muss das "Schutz-Tatoo" aber ganz schön großflächig werden.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Schiene scheint nicht zu lesen, was andere schreiben...............


doch,lese ich.
wollte nur auch andere Quellen zu dem Thema einbringen.

----------

Anscheinend bleibt auch die ihm zugesprochene Kohle erst mal unter Verschluss.

----------


## Robert

Thaksin hat wohl aus seinem Exil in Dubai  verlauten lassen, dass er das Urteil anerkenne und hat sich bei seiner Familie dafuer entschuldigt.

Seine Sympathisanten von der UDD planen keinerlei Protestaktionen wegen dem Urteil.

*Bangkokpost*

----------

> ...Thaksin hat wohl aus seinem Exil in Dubai  verlauten lassen, dass er das Urteil anerkenne und hat sich bei seiner Familie dafuer entschuldigt...


Beim thailändischen Volk hat er sich allerdings nicht entschuldigt, dass er dem Staat Verluste in Milliardenhöhe durch seine Tricksereien und Steuerhinterziehungen beschert hatte.
Das Urteil wird jetzt weitere Verfahren gegen Thaksin nach sich ziehen. Hierbei geht es um Schadenssummen, die einiges über den 30 Milliarden stehen, die "freigegeben" wurden.
Ich vermute, dass am Ende all dieser anstehenden Prozesse hohe Gefängnisstrafen für Thaksin und seine "Ex"-Frau stehen werden, sowie hohe Straf- und Kompensationszahlungen, welche die 30 Milliarden übersteigen werden.

Das Urteil will Thaksin jetzt natürlich nicht anerkennen und er spielt mal wieder mit dem Gedanken den Welt-Gerichtshofe anzurufen.

----------

Man hat überschlagen, dass der Schaden des thailändichen Staates durch Thaksin sich auf über 100 Milliarden Baht beziffert.
Gleichzeitig gibt es eine Forderung von nicht gezahlten Steuern in Höhe von 14 Milliarden.
Ob Thaksin, oder jemand von seiner puckeligen Familie, von den "freigegebenen" 30 Milliarden kurzfristig, oder überhaupt, etwas sehen wird, ist noch fraglich.
Es werden ihm und Pojaman etliche zivil- und strafrechtliche Prozesse ins Haus stehen.

Da die Schäden, die angerichtet wurden durch die 30 Milliarden nicht abgedeckt sind, ist nicht auszuschließen, dass man versuchen wird, sich seines Vermögens in Übersee zu bedienen.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/home/20 ... 23621.html

----------

Samstag, 27. Februar 2010, 17:18 Uhr
*Bombenexplosion in Bangkok*

Einen Tag nach der Entscheidung des höchsten Gerichts in Thailand, die Hälfte des Milliardenvermögens von Ex-Regierungschef Thaksin Shinawatra zu beschlagnahmen, ist in der Hauptstadt Bangkok eine Bombe explodiert. Verletzte und nennenswerten Sachschaden gab es nach Medienangaben nicht. Der Sprengsatz explodierte vor einer Filiale der Bangkok Bank, deren Geschäftsführung den Gegners Thaksins zugerechnet wird. Das Gericht hatte am Freitag entschieden, der 2006 vom Militär gestürzte Politiker habe sein Firmenimperium durch politische Entscheidungen begünstigt. Insgesamt könne der Staat 46 der gut 76 Milliarden Baht (1,7 Milliarden Euro) Vermögen einbehalten, hieß es in dem Richterspruch. Die Regierung befürchtete nach dem Urteil Unruhen, die das tief gespaltene Land erneut in politisches Chaosstürzen könnten.

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/telegra...=11641798.html

----------

Thaksin hat 30 Tage Zeit, Berufung gegen das Urteil einzulegen.
Wird er da nicht tätig, verfallen die 46 Milliarden des beschlagnahmten Vermögens endgültig an die Staatskasse.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/1 ... in-30-days

----------

Wie die einzelnen Richter entschieden hatten:



http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/thaksin ... iring-line

----------


## schiene

langsam scheints los zu gehen......
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/poli...ss-the-capital

----------


## schiene

angeblich zahlt man in Pattaya 1500 Bath Kopfgeld für rote Demonstranten welche nach Bangkok fahren.
http://thailandblick.blogspot.com/

----------


## pezi

angeblich immer nur angeblich richtige beweise hat noch keiner gebracht.war in udon bei den roten hab da leider nix bekommen.ausser zu 10leute in kleinbuss.gruss pezi

----------


## Enrico

600-700k sollen in der Anreise sein. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das morgen bestätigt wird.

----------


## schiene

nun soll auch noch Blut fließen.........
http://www.20min.ch/news/ausland/sto...luten-22397586

----------


## wein4tler

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu unfreiwilligen Aderlässen.

----------


## burny63

und die Ratten fliehen!! http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/poli...y-before-rally

----------


## wein4tler

Premierminister Abhisit, der es zunächst abgelehnt hatte, mit den Führern der „Rothemden“ direkt zu verhandeln, änderte seine Meinung und traf sich am 28. März mit Vertretern der UDD. Das Ereignis wurde live im Fernsehen übertragen. Ergebnisse gab es nicht, da nach mehr als dreistündiger Debatte beide Seiten nach wie vor stur auf ihren Positionen beharrten. 
Man kam nur überein, sich am Nachmittag des 29. März erneut zu Gesprächen zu treffen. 

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

----------


## pit

Dieses Gespräch ist nun wieder life im Fernsehen und es wird ausgehen, wie das von gestern. Abbhisit hat im Wesentlichen gesagt, dass es ja in nicht ganz 2 Jahren wieder neue Wahlen zum Parlament geben wird. Dann kann man sehen, wohin es geht.

Gruß Pit

----------


## wein4tler

Da eine Verfassungsreform geplant ist, frage ich mich wie diese zustande kommen soll, wenn man nicht das gemeinsame Gespräch sucht. Durch eine Neuwahl wird sich das auch nicht ändern. Vielleicht sollten die Politker der verschiedenen Lager gemeinsam diese Reform planen und dann von den Juristen prüfen lassen. Zuletzt sollte dann das Volk darüber abstimmen.
Aber vielleicht denke ich da zu naiv.

----------


## pit

Es ist ja auch bei der letzten Verfassungsänderung 2007 zu einer Volksabstimmung gekommen. Allerdings war die Änderung ja nur von der Militärregierung vorgelegt worden. Da haben sich die Generale verfassungsmäßig Straffreiheit für den Putsch beschert.

Du denkst wahrscheinlich zu nativ, wenn Du davon ausgehst, dass die Politiker der verschiedenen Lager sich ernsthaft an einen Tisch setzen, um eine gemeinsame Planug vorzunehmen.

Schauen wir mal! Unsere Meinung ist da leider nicht gefragt.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## schiene

ich habe in Prakhon Chai sowie auch in Chantaburi mit vielen Thais gesprochen.Jeder sagte er habe die "Schnauze voll"von den Demos der Roten und es schade nur dem Land.Hier im Hotel sind viele Thais mit ihren Familien aus Bangkok zum Urlaub.Symphatien für die "Roten"habe ich nicht erlebt.Wenn im Frühstücksraum im TV die Nachrichten laufen kann man dies an den Reaktionen und Meinungen erkennen.

----------

